# Concurso Banner 18-07-2010: etapa de PRESENTACIÓN



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

*
Bases del concurso

*Tienen hasta el domingo *13 de junio* para presentar todos los banners que compitan para encabezar el foro el 18 de Julio.

Saludos,

- NB
- S92​


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Mira Nico yo tengo este pero no se si esta bien avisame como esta kay:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Otro:


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Les dejo 3 que recien termine el primero es con una foto mia, y los otros dos con fotos que encontre en Flickr, les dejo el link a las mismas por si tienen alguna sugerencia del corte, y tambien para darles el credito a sus autores.

El mio:










Los otros dos:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotamen/4512954099/in/pool-mvdeo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincealongi/4285380401/in/pool-mvdeo

Me hubiese gustado poder hacer algo que sea mas representativo del 18 de julio, pero de momento no tengo material, ni encuentro algo bueno.


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

me gusto el tuyo (primero) porque se nota claramente el skyline de pocitoss


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Me encantó el segundo que colgaste Martin, el de la 1º foto de flickr.


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Pongo otro
:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

06.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

¿¿¿Una pregunta Nico lo que pones es el puesto de los banners???


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

Uru Rodri, los banners que estas haciendo tienen el tamanio equivocado, tienen que medir 719 x 123 pixeles para que puedan ser puestos en la pagina, para que lo entiendas mejor tienen que ser del mismo tamanio que los que hizo El Aleman.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Y como puedo hacerlo???


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Me alegro que les gusten, ya estoy trabajando en algo un poco mas ambicioso, aunque no se como puede quedar.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me gustó el 4 :drool:.

Saludos


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

URU_RODRI said:


> ¿¿¿Una pregunta Nico lo que pones es el puesto de los banners???


No, se numeran por orden de entrada. Los que cumplen con todos los requisitos que fijan las bases pasan a la siguiente etapa y los otros son descalificados.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Alemán vos como haces para que el Banner te quede haci de grande???


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Corto las fotos de ese tamaño solamente, tiene que tener 719x123 pixeles.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Otros,al fin me quedaron bien!!!!!

Las dos son de Flickr


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Otra (De flickr)


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

El 4 y estos dos que están juntos, de Rodrigo, ésos dos me gustan mucho también!

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Coincido el 23 está muy bueno, lastima que le faltaria un poquito mas de definicion.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Me gusta el 23 tambien, aunque estan todos buenos, y prefiero algo minimalista de primer plano, como lo de la bandera con el legislativo, son re uruguayos, me encantan.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

2 me quedaron mal!!!


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

28.









29.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Gracias a los tres (M, seba y espectrum)


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

el 23 tambien me gusta... con una foto un poco mas definida con menos bruma en el aire y mas luz seria el banner perfecto


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

no voto esta ves, pero me gustó mucho la idea de poner la bandera, así nos damos a conocer con todos nuestros aspectos, no se olviden que estos Banner los ven millones de personas en el mundo. Y nuestra bandera el linda y fácil de reconocer. 
No tengo fotos con las bandera, solo aporto mi opinión, a ver si alguien le gusta y tiene fotos y sale algo lindo, saludos


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

MONTEVIDEO:

Traje alguno mas


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Intenté hacer algo diferente, pero me quedó como una cagada, jaja


----------



## yo uruguayo (Oct 31, 2008)

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Intenté hacer algo diferente, pero me quedó como una cagada, jaja


La idea me encanto . :cheers:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Otro


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

4 Más :colgate:



















Esta foto fue tomada por Tatito me parece jeje


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenisimos todos los que estan presentando muchachos, me encantan realmente.

Mas alla de las criticas comunes sobre calidad e inclinacion, agrego una y espero ninguno se ofenda, pero estamos buscando uno caracteristico de uruguay, y no de montevideo o punta del este solamente, sino algo que englobe el todo, tengo algunos que pronto subiré.

Ademas es para conmemorar la fecha de nuestra constitucion, entonces hay que pensar en algo de eso.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Intenté hacer algo diferente, pero me quedó como una cagada, jaja


Paisajes de montevideo, no conmemorativo de nada..


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Claro, a eso hacia referencia, lo que hice mal en todo caso es generalizar, pero para mi deberia ser algo asi.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

SebaFun said:


> ^^Claro, a eso hacia referencia, lo que hice mal en todo caso es generalizar, pero para mi deberia ser algo asi.


No arremeti contra vos Seba, no te preocupes, soy un ilignelli totalmente reovado y pacífico.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno Seba gracias por las sugerencia.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

ilignelli_1990 said:


> No arremeti contra vos Seba, no te preocupes, soy un ilignelli totalmente reovado y pacífico.


Si, no me defendí tampoco, no me sentí atacado porque no estoy a la defensivakay:


URU_RODRI said:


> Bueno Seba gracias por las sugerencia.


De nada Solo es una sugerencia:yes: pero la votación cuanto termine esta etapa de presentación será en otro thread poll según las bases que presento nico, así que veremos, el pueblo al final elegira por eso hay libertad de presentar lo que sea


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Los que hice y que me va ese estilo...*


----------

